# Please excuse this question, but you guys should know...



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I am wondering if there are any blue crabs around. My sister wants me to dip some for a boil next week. I figure you guys would be seeing them if they are there. Any numbers out there?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Can't answer for the Pensacola area, but I have seen a lot lately in Panama City. Been seeing them in the grass.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take a crab net and wade the grass at Johnsons Beach. Don't think the big numbers are here but if they're in they'll be there.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Seeing tons of them in Bama.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Fort Pickens area


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seen a few in Navarre around the grass


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lejet said:


> I am wondering if there are any blue crabs around. My sister wants me to dip some for a boil next week. I figure you guys would be seeing them if they are there. Any numbers out there?


Pictures! We need pictures!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I stopped counting around 50 on thursday night, this was the FWB area.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw a metric s#!+load (literally) near trout point yesterday evening leading up to sunset.


----------

